# Eclipse Packages -- kurze Frage



## Mr J. (1. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kurze Frage zu den Packages. Wenn ich ein MVC-Pattern entwerfe, bekommen dann Model, View und Controller jeweils ein eigenes Package? Ich bin mit meinem Projekt fast fertig und muss feststellen, dass es im Package-Explorer ziehmlich unübersichtlich aussieht, weil alles in einem Package steckt.

Danke schon einmal.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Nov 2006)

Abhängig von der Projektgröße kann man das so machen.


----------



## Mr J. (1. Nov 2006)

Ist nur ein kleines Übungs-Projekt (30 Klassen) für die Uni (Verwaltungssystem). Ist diese Aufteilung (zusammen mit der Wiederverwendbarkeit) nicht der Hauptgrund, für die Nutzung von Packages?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Nov 2006)

Mit packages versucht man Projekte besser zu strukturieren. Ist allerdings ziemlich unsinnig packages mit 1 oder 2 Klassen zu machen. Versuch dir mal Gedanken zu machen aus welchen 'Bausteinen' deine Anwendung besteht.


----------

